
A cinematic approach to drug resistance - Nanite
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/09/a-cinematic-approach-to-drug-resistance/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hu-twitter-general
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12470703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12470703).

